# clipper sharpening



## Lloydyne (Jun 30, 2016)

Where is a good place to get my clipper blades sharpened that won't break the bank...thank you


----------



## candycar (Jun 30, 2016)

northerntailssharpening.com Great fast service, nice guy to talk to if you call. Everything you need to know on the webpage. Been using them for years.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 30, 2016)

candycar said:


> northerntailssharpening.com Great fast service, nice guy to talk to if you call. Everything you need to know on the webpage. Been using them for years.


ditto!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 30, 2016)

Low Country Blade Service located in S.C.

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/breeders/clipper/index.html


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm a dog groomer so I looked up northern tails sharpening and I've got a box full of blades and shears ready to ship. They are all the way across the country from me but after checking out his info online I'm thinking "this is a guy who knows what he's doing". So glad I followed this post!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 24, 2016)

So I got my stuff back from Northern Tails Sharpening in record time and it is SHARP! He also managed to fix a pair of shears I was sure were a loss due to a sharpener who didn't know what he was doing... A+


----------

